# Healthiest cat food?



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What brand is the healthiest cat food? I'm asking because I would like to know. Is there one brand that is the best or is there a combination? I was thinking of telling my sister to get Natural Balance canned food for Baby tomorrow. What do you think? Also what is the best dry if any?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I voted other, because you'll never be able to decide on a "healthiest". All the brands you've listed are excellent, and personally, i think it would be up to you to decide which out of those you feel best feeding to Baby 

I made my decision to feed Wellness wet to Nya after doing LOTS of reading, and comparing of ingredients, and came to the conclusion that it's what I feel is best. But it's really a personal decision...


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Des I'm glad you posted this poll, I am curious to see what people have to say if they could choose just one of the GOOD foods! I think that (after MUCH research!) I found a relatively close place that sells one of the good foods so I am going to pick some up and see how that goes! (Wellness) I have been looking to get them on something a bit better since moving but have had a hard time finding anything of good quality anywhere close by! So I hope the kitties take to Wellness, as there aren't any other options around (crossing fingers that they aren't charging an arm and a leg!) I am happy to hear that someone else chose Wellness after a good comparison, my comparisons mostly involved "Can I get a hold of it? NO!". :roll: 

I did find this site, I enjoyed seeing everything in a list... but no ingredients!

http://sugarcats.net/sites/jmpeerson/canfood.html


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

Unfortunately there is no single best brand for all cats. 

Innova has been my favorite...my cats have done really well on it. Natural Balance comes in close behind as far as dry foods.
For canned foods my favorites are Innova, Wellness & Eagle Pack.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I saw Natural Balance in the paper so I thought they would have it close by. 

But these are some sites I found that compare the ingredients:

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=home-tab
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/

I actually found these sites while looking for food under here.

Wellness looks very good ingredients though. I saw the Natural Balance, but Wellness looks better though. Hmm... and it depends if they even have it in the store, the price and if she'll even eat it. She's probably addicted to Fancy Feast now, lol! :lol: Maybe we'll get the Wellness, put her on that then after she finishes her t/d well maybe put her on dry Wellness. I don't think we can feed her only wet though.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... now Innova looks better than Wellness. Tough choice, see what they have at the store.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah after much web surfing and looking at all the sites for the various foods (and entering in postal codes!) I found that out of these foods I can only get Wellness.(I think, going to the store tomorrow). So I hope that I will be able to get it for a reasonable price and that all three cats will like it. I think I am hoping for a miracle!


----------



## Twisted (Mar 21, 2005)

I like Nutro but I don't know if it is the best since I have had limited access to quality items for my kits.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

You also have to remember that you have to go for what is 'good' for your cats too. Nutrition isn't the only part of this, my cats will just NOT eat innova, wysong, wellness etc they just walk away from it. There is no good feeding your cat the healthiest food if they have problems with it.

READ: icklemiss21 got fed up cleaning up Bumpers cat puke when trying him on 'better' foods so they are staying on a mix of california natural, chicken soup and holistic blend because thats the healthiest food I can get them to eat.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I voted for Innova because it's what I feel is the best, and it's what I feed my cats. I think their dry food is better than any other kind, but that is just my opinion. Their wet is great too but my cats get bored of it because it's only one flavor. 
Also, Innova has a new food called Innova EVO for dogs and cats. Here is some information about Innova EVO from www.naturapet.com.

* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten is made WITHOUT GRAINS!
* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten has the HIGHEST MEAT CONTENT of any dry cat food!
* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten contains 50% PROTEIN, 22% FAT, and only 7% CARBOHYDRATES, the lowest in the industry!!
* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten is made with the same ingredients as you might find in a typical ''wild'' feline diet - RAW, MEATY BONES & cartilage, veggies & fruit.
* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten has ADDED PROBIOTICS & PREBIOTICS.
* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten is EXTREMELY PALATABLE!
* Innova EVO Cat & Kitten is formulated for ALL LIFE STAGES!

We're swtiching to Innova EVO whenever they start selling it at the store we go to. 

Here are the ingredients:

Turkey
Chicken
Chicken Meal
Herring Meal
Potatoes
Chicken Fat
Egg
Turkey Meal
Natural Flavors
Apples
Carrots
Tomatoes
Cottage Cheese
Dried Chicory Root
Taurine
Herring Oil
Rosemary Extract
Vitamins/Minerals
Viable Naturally Occurring Microorganisms


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Btw, if you voted for other then what do you feed?

Thanks!


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Where's Kitty Please?*

Just joking!!


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Innova is the best*

My cats adore the Innova and I am anxious to try the EVO for felines. My dogs have been on the EVO for 3 months and they love it. It's the only dry food they will eat without making faces!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Where's Kitty Please?*



lotocats said:


> Just joking!!


About what? :?


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Kitty Please*

I'm sorry, it didn't come out. I first typed Kitty Please. You know the garbage Wal Mart sells as food?


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I voted "Other," because I firmly feel that a well-balanced diet of raw meats, bones, and organs is what most animals need to live to their full potential.

That said, I'm not able to adhere to the raw diet, so I've chosen "Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul." It's on par with the premium kibbles listed in this survey, and it's available at a local feed shop. Shipping 40lb bags = NO FUN. 

I also supplement with a commercially-available wet food that, remarkably, has no meat by-products, no corn goods, and no BHT. Color me impressed! (I stood in the market for ages, reading labels and not expecting I'd find something of quality... imagine my surprise when the foil packs of Meow Mix met my requirements. Whoa.) I still hope to upgrade this in the future, but for now, it's going well.

Lisa


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Meow Mix*

Does the Meow Mix in the foil pouches contain tuna? I thought I remembered someone posting that.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmm. It might. Is there an insidious link between tuna and bad things that I'm not previously aware of? *big frownie face*

Lisa


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

It's my understand that tuna depletes cats of certain vitamins and/or minerals and is not good for them as a regular diet.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Tuna, as most seafood based foods, is not good as a primary food source for cats. It's good perhaps once a week, but not much more than that. I can't remember exactly why... wish I could. I'll look it up and link what I find 

This oooold post is all I could find!
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6918&start=0
hopefully that helps some!

Edited to add link.


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

I feed Sash Natural Balance dry and canned and he loves it! I also give him some Nutro canned, which he loves also.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the fish info! The kitties each get about an ounce and a half each day - basically a treat - as I let them 'graze' all day. They enjoy the wet food more than the misc. kitty treats.

I'll keep all of that in mind, though, and look for other alternatives!

Lisa


----------



## Dustyslave (Sep 4, 2004)

Other!

I use a combo of Felidae,Innova and Wellness wet and Wellness dry. I can't choose which I think is best


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Eunanukuabhah..? Haha, I honestly don't know how to spell it... =)
and Nutro for wet food...

I was feeding my cats Iams... thinking it was good for them. Ever since someone told me about this site, I've learned a lot. One of my cats decided his stomach isn't going to keep Iams and cheap food down. So after a little research, I went with those two brands.

As for Wellness and Innova - anyone in Canada know what stores carry those?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm pretty lucky in that Assumpta will eat almost anything (the only thing she's ever not liked is Hill's Prescription R/D, but she still ate it), and she seems to have a mostly cast-iron stomach, so I'm pretty much free to feed whatever I think is best. Right now it's Wellness and Innova canned with a tiny bit of Wellness dry as treats...though the new Innova Evo looks intriguing, and I'll be interested in getting a sample to try out.

Jockette, I am not sure if Innova and Wellness are sold in Canada, though you certainly could try visiting the companies' websites, as they both have store locators and contact information.

I remember looking at the ingredients of the Meow Mix pouches, and my problems with them were really excessive fish content (even the meat flavors are all heavily fish-based), sugar content, and the use of sodium nitrite. Also, I was suspicious of the language on the packaging...the word "With" on pet food packaging (as in "With Tukey & Giblets") indicates to me that the named ingredients (in this case, turkey and giblets) must comprise only 3% of the food...and in this particular case, the major part of the food is fish. I don't even like that Assumpta's CET dental chews are fish-based, so I'm strongly biased against it in cat food.

(though I have to admit that I keep a can of fish Fancy Feast in the cupboard in case Assumpta ever needs enticement to eat, and I DID buy a can of sardines in oil that I'll be baiting my cat trap with...looks like I may get hold of a trap this weekend and be trapping Monday night if all goes well and space is available...cross your fingers for me  )


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Thank you all for your input on fish. That was one ingredient I didn't entirely know about, and I just assumed. I really appreciate it!

Lisa


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Gudewife, good luck with your trapping. I've never had any luck using sardines, tuna worked better. However, of late I find these cats aren't liking tuna and I've had to resort to fast food. Yep, Wendy's greasy hampburger and chicken nugget things. They must smell stronger than the tuna because they work with the toughest of cats.


----------



## katelynns (Jul 20, 2004)

i voted for wellness but she is on innova as well. AND recently she's been trying out both chicken soup and natural balance. i've read on here that if given too many choices she may become a picky eater, but i can't help it! i'd be bored eating the same thing everyday too! so i switch back and forth and she doesn't seem to mind as far as i know. (i also bought a can of eagle pack for her to try!) who knows!

JOCKETTE, where are you located in canada? i'm from vancouver, bc and i find that a lot of stores carry innova, wellness and other great holistic pet foods. two of the main pet food stores are bosley's and tisol. if you don't have those stores where you live just check out any smaller pet food chain (not petcetera, etc) in your area. innova only distributes their products to small businesses (so i've heard). good luck!!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

This thread is interesting to me as I am about to switch my kittens to a dry adult food and want to try a new brand. They are not fussy so they will probably eat whatever I give them!!

I am leaning toward Natural Balance at the moment -- looks like the best combo of quality and price that I can buy at PetCo. 

Innova and Wellness look great, but I can only get them at the local feed store which I vowed never to shop in again. :evil: :evil: They have this scary looking dog that growled and barked angrily at me and my daughter (who was only four at the time) while we shopped -- very intimidating!!! 8O Plus, they won't let people park on the street in front of their store, even though they have their own lot. :x Sorry for the rant, but I can't support these folks!!

Anyway, thanks all for sharing this info, and thanks Des for starting this thread!!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

katelynns said:


> JOCKETTE, where are you located in canada? i'm from vancouver, bc and i find that a lot of stores carry innova, wellness and other great holistic pet foods. two of the main pet food stores are bosley's and tisol. if you don't have those stores where you live just check out any smaller pet food chain (not petcetera, etc) in your area. innova only distributes their products to small businesses (so i've heard). good luck!!


thanx for replying 
I live in Edmonton... I don't know of any smaller non chain places. Super pet I believe is chain? I could be wrong. I'll keep searching, thanx again!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I've just brought home a variety of Wellness wet food, and I'm so excited to give it a try. 

You all RULE.

Lisa


----------



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of:
Arkat - Veterinary formulated dry cat food?

I called a feed store near by to ask if they had "Chicken Soup" and they use to but it wasn't a big seller so they are trying this one. 

It's a Chicken and Rice and here is the info on it:

VF Complete Premium Feline Nutrition Formula 
A complete and balanced diet for adult cats or kittens. It is ideal for nursing queens and when weight gain is desirable. This high-meat, great-tasting formula maintains acidic urinary pH and is formulated to have a low level of magnesium.

Ingredients:

Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewer’s Rice, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Natural Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Whole Eggs, Brewer’s Dried Yeast, Natural Flavor, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Salt, Choline Chloride, Calcium Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Extract of Rosemary, Ascorbic Acid, Niacin, Vitamin A Acetate, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (Minimum) 32.0% 
Crude Fat (Minimum) 21.0% 
Crude Fiber (Maximum) 2.5% 
Moisture (Maximum) 10.0% 
Magnesium (Maximum) .10% 
Ash (Maximum) 6.5% 

It is 20lb for $14.99

Would this be better then "Purina One"?

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I voted "Other", too, because they're all so close, it's pretty much personal preference. (cat's personal preference, I mean) :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, yesterday we bought 2 pouches of Natural Balance for Baby and she eats it! I'm so happy that she likes it  . I don't like her having to eat Fancy Feast. We will finish the cans we have and then start feeding her the NB. Also we will do that w/ the kibble too. I also see Nutro Max cat. Is NB better than NMC? Maybe get her some cans of that as well? There are a lot of different flavours for the canned one. And there's also the dental chews too of the max cat. Are those good? But we got the treats to see if she would like them and she has. We could not find Innova or Wellness though. But we'll see if they have them at the regular store we go to. We got the food from Petsmart.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Bah. Polly refuses to eat the Wellness, and as far as high-quality cat foods go, that's virtually all we have locally. Been giving her Meow Mix until I find another alternative.

And, of course, it seems that Meow Mix smells way better than the Wellness. It's quite the ordeal to get the other girls to leave her alone.

The things we do for our pets.... 

edit: HAH! I win! It seems Polly is simply in love with seafood. She devoured the Turkey and Herring I gave her today, and it seems to me that she tolerated the Chicken and Lobster I gave them weeks ago. Whew. It's still seafood, but at least it's _good_ seafood. 

Lisa


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I would be soooo happy if they sold Innova or any other grainless food around here to give me a little variety! :? I am so thankful that Wellness is available though... Halifax can eat whatever canned food I throw at him as long as it doesn't contain grains.

I voted for Wellness - only because I use it, there are some nice listings on there though.


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

I have always used Iams ever since the brand came out. I asked my vet and he told me Iams was one of the best. However, he also stated all foods are similar and food companies will say one is better than another (?). I am glad to read this post but, it leaves my feeling even more assured what is good for one animal may not be good for another... I have tried a few and I always find myself going back to Iams, I have found this food to leave my animals coats shinny and thick, they do not have a great deal of hair balls maybe two a month and with long hair (Himalayans) that is a God send. I find it to be very stressful on a cat (or any animal) to change foods often always trying to find one better than another. Even with good intentions this change can and often will cause diarrhea, weight loss and hair loss... I would rather keep to a good well rounded diet with supplemental use if needed to balance nutrition.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

You'll find little support for IAMS here, and with good reason. Cat owners are well advised to be skeptical of food advice dispensed by their veterinarians, as they usually push foods at the prompting of those particular food companies, _not_ because they're good foods.



> However, he also stated all foods are similar and food companies will say one is better than another (?).


Hogwash. There is a world of difference between foods like Iams, Science Diet, and Purina vs. foods like Wellness and Innova. It's right there on the label.



> I find it to be very stressful on a cat (or any animal) to change foods often always trying to find one better than another. Even with good intentions this change can and often will cause diarrhea, weight loss and hair loss...


Yes, if done too quickly. When done properly, most food transitions will be smooth. The key is definately patience.


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

Maybe I came across wrong but, I have never pushed any food on my cat all at once. I always slowly mix food to wean them off one onto another and I realize there are foods out there that are better than another, I am not saying anything different. I just feel if changed constantly this can be very unhealthy. I have a lot of friends in the ACFA (since I show in that association) that are always changing foods from one to another thinking this will be the one, so to speak. I am all for healthy foods, I also believe in consistency so, for me that is rounding my fluffies diet to the healthiest possible with little to no stress. As we all know vets and breeders do not always know what they are talking about.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Of course, and I have no quarrel with you. Just trying to be informative in any way I can


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I did the comparison from the websites that I got from this site about the food labels and what's in the foods. I really like the ingredients in the food and like to see my Baby eating healthy. I do not want to switch foods often but will be sticking w/ this one brand if we cannot find anything else. I wanted to use Innova because in my opinion the ingredients seem like the best, but we cannot find it so we are going for Natural Balance or Nutro. Fancy Feast has a lot of by products in it and probably so does Iams. I would like to see my Baby live long.


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

> spacemonkey
> Posted: Wed Apr 27, 2005 2:49 am
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I understand that, and did not take offence :wink: . Like I said I have had so many friend trying one thing or another sometimes in the same month... I just worry about their cats and all the stress their little body's are put through.  
It is very disheartening to find out Iams consists of byproducts. I think I will have to try this Innova. It seems to be all everyone talks about on this forum, it must be good!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Innova is DEFINITELY a great choice! Our vet office even sells it.  

Good luck with it!

Lisa


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I always switch up the foods with Halifax and Kiley and their both fine. Granted - it's all Wellness - but different kinds of meats are used - from fish, to chicken, crab, turkey and beef. I think what shocked me with him... was that after I took him off SD his body was suddenly fine. 8O He could switch between flavors with noooo problems whatsoever... I'm thinking it's not the SWITCHING that bothers the cats but what's IN the food that bothers the cats.

Cats in the wild problably eat a variety of things without having the runs or getting sick each and everytime they eat something different. I think it's that we have built this intolerance to change in our cats. I think keeping them on the same food with the same ingredients (which seems pretty unnatural if you think about it) has made them this way.

Honestly, if I can feed Halifax and my other baby a different wet food without any problems (like Inova or some other brand) then I am totally fine with their foods... because I'm thinking that it's just what they needed.


----------



## Debbie25 (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is the results of the top foods out there that I put together according to the first 3 ingredients. (in alphabetic order) 

You will notice that if it had anything to do with "by-products" it didn't make it on my list.

Blue
1st - Deboned Chicken
2nd - Chicken Meal
3rd - Whole brown Rice

Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's
1st - Chicken
2nd - Salmon
3rd - Chicken Meal

Eukanuba Lamb & Rice
1st - Lamb
2nd - Beef Liver
3rd - Catfish

Evolve Natural 
1st - Chicken
2nd - Chicken Meal
3rd - Brown Rice

Excel Cat – Adult
1st - Chicken Meal
2nd - Chicken
3rd - Rice Flour

Felidae 
1st - Chicken Meal
2nd - Turkey Meal
3rd - Brown Rice

Innova EVO Cat & Kitten
1st - Turkey
2nd - Chicken
3rd - Chicken Meal

Innova Feline
1st - Turkey	
2nd - Chicken Meal
3rd - Chicken

Natural Balance Ultra Premium 
1st - Chicken
2nd - Chicken Meal
3rd - Brown Rice

Quality V.I.P. Nutrition – Adult
1st - Chicken Meal
2nd - Turkey Meal
3rd - Whole brown Rice

Sensible Choice Cat – Adult
1st - Chicken Meal
2nd - Brewer's Rice
3rd - Rice Flour

Wellness Super5Mix for Adult
1st - Deboned Chicken
2nd - Chicken Meal
3rd - Chicken Liver


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a fun sneaky bit of dirt...a friend of mine, who happens to work in a local vets' office that I know very well, recently told me she had a case of canned food from their hospital ward that was just past its expiry date, and wanted to know if the shelter wanted it. I said sure, no problem.

It was a case of Wellness. 8O 

A waiting room full of SD, and the recuperation ward is using Wellness.:lol: 

Hmmmm...


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Debbie25 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of:
> Arkat - Veterinary formulated dry cat food?
> 
> Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewer’s Rice, Chicken Fat
> ...



I've never heard of it & would never use it because of the Chicken By Product Meal.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Has anyone heard that the meal from meat is actually a better source of protein than whole meat? It's said the meal is more concentrated whereby the meat has a lot of water so for the money and nutritional value, the meat meal product is a better selection. It's said we are "paying" for whole meat and are being ripped off. What do you say?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I am so happy that we are now feeding Baby Natural Balance (only food we could find). It is more healthier for her than feeding her Fancy Feast. She doesn't hate it, so I'm happy w/ that  and also starting to feed her the Nutro treats for her teeth. After we finish the bag of t/d we will feed her the Natural Balance dry food. I don't think we can feed her just wet food though. She is an indoor/outdoor cat so at least she gets exercise and sometimes she plays w/ me too.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

spacemonkey said:


> You'll find little support for IAMS here, and with good reason. Cat owners are well advised to be skeptical of food advice dispensed by their veterinarians, as they usually push foods at the prompting of those particular food companies, _not_ because they're good foods.
> 
> Even if everyone on this forum were to be totally against Iams and it would render me completely unpopular I will still continue to feed Iams and Eukanuba to my cats. Because I consider it a high quality cat food that is easily available, used by top breeders and well supported by feeding studies. Their website has a wealth of information on feline nutrition and I like the details they include. Their by-products do not consist of heads and feet, they use the internal organs, flesh and ground bone put through a refining process to be highly digestible. After all in the wild, cats eat the whole carcass of their prey and organ meats are rich in nutrients and the bones of the mouse provide calcium. That's why I'm not totally against by-products. Their dog food even contains New Zealand lamb meat. If they weren't concerned about quality they wouldn't make that effort. Wellness and Innova tend to be only available in special stores. Is there any actual evidence those foods are better? Has a study actually proven that cats will live longer and be healthier on Wellness or Innova than Iams? I can buy a can of Iams at Vons or a bag of Eukanuba at any pet store and it's premium nutrition. I like that. I personally believe the Iams company makes high quality cat foods. I do feed canned Wellness to but if I don't want to go out of my way to get to that special store, Iams will do. But of course that is only my humble opinion. To each his own.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

This is such a personal decision, and I wished that there were more brands included in the poll, since I liked Wysong foods.


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

It is rather nice to hear someone back Iams well, I should say Euknuba... When I was new to the show world of dogs (this was about 20 years ago) my vet told me about Iams, at the time it was the newest brand on the market. I was told it was the # 1 brand of food along with Science Diet... I know show cat's (Himalayans), I have heard recently Iams (the name) was bought out by a unknown company (to me anyway) however, Euknuba remains the original company. I still find Euknuba (Iams) to be one of the best foods on the market. Yes I to feel this really all comes down to personal preference and what a person can afford and what is readily available. I always like to feed the best I can find and did change foods a while back (5 years) to Royal Canine (Persian), I found it to be an incredible food with very well balanced nutrition and the greatest thing was it catered to a specific breed's need. I do sadly have to say I no longer feed Royal Canine due to the fact I can no longer find it and when I do (ya right) it is so costly and they never carry large bag's of the Persian variety. 
So, with that said, I do still like my Euknuba!!!


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

It doesnt matter for me bc i have given all of those to my cta and he doesnt eat any of them...he only likes pro plan canned... so IMO id rather give a decent canned that he actually enjoys than something considered "healthiest" and have him hate it..


----------



## CyPurrHimmie (Apr 23, 2005)

I totally agree with you, in the end it all comes down to what your cat like's! 
I just want my little one's to be as happy and healthy as possible. :catsm


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

I feed Wellness dry and Wellness, Eaglepack, Nutro canned. 

They eat more canned than dry.


----------

